# Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?



## ollifischer (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen, mich würde interessieren ob jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wolfsbarschangeln auf Texel (NL) hat? Entweder mit der Spinnrute oder Brandungsmontagen...
Wann ist die beste Zeit, jetzt im Sommer oder eher Anfang Oktober, oder ist es da schon zu spät? Wann ists wohl besser für Plattfische?

Wäre für Tipps dankbar!

Olli


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Hallo Ollifischer,

fahre jetzt seit 13 Jahren nach Texel, fange aber erst seit 4Jahren bewußt Barsche.
Wir fahren meistens ende Juli Anfang August.
Ich angel an der Westküste in Höhe von de Koog.
Die besten Fänge waren bei auflandigem Wind 2 Stunden vor und 1 Stunde nach Höchststand.
Am besten schaust du dir bei Ebbe den Verlauf vor Ort mal an und immer dran Denken, wenn gutes Wetter ist darfst du innerhalb der bewchten Strandabschnitte nicht angeln. Meist mußt du dann ein paar Hundert Meter laufen. Also auch dort die Strandabschnitte bei Niedrigwasser mal anschauen.
Dann findest du meist auch größere Rinnen an deren Ende es sich lohnt mal den Köder anzubieten.
Gebissen haben sie meist vor und nach der ersten Sandbank.

Also Surfanzug oder Watthose an und los gehts.
Mal fängt man gut mal nicht, wie im richtigen Leben.

Ich wünsche dir viel Petri auf der Insel und Gute Erholung#6


PS: In 5 Tagen gehts los )))


----------



## ollifischer (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Schön dass sich jemand meldet. Womit hattest du denn Erfolg? Mit der Brandungsrute und Paternostermontage? Oder auch mit der Spinnrute?


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*



			
				ollifischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass sich jemand meldet. Womit hattest du denn Erfolg? Mit der Brandungsrute und Paternostermontage? Oder auch mit der Spinnrute?



Hi,
ja die Anzahl der texelangler ist begrenzt 

Also gefangen haben ich/wir immer auf wattwurm und meistens auf den untersten Haken daher würde ich nicht mehr als 2 Haken draufmachen. je nachdem wie weit du werfen willst sogar nur 1 Haken.

Ansonsten gehe abends an der Strand bei auflaufenden wasser und schaue ob ein paar Angler da sind. Meist sind diese sehr Auskunftsfreudig.
Mit der Spinnrute habe ich die noch nicht gefangen.
Werde es aber dieses Jahr mal probieren und  dann berichten.

Bin bis zu 05.08. dort. Also wenn du in dieser Zeit auch dort bist können wir gerne mal zusammen gehen.


----------



## ollifischer (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Hast du immer nur vom Strand geangelt oder gibts auch lohnenswerte Buhnen oder Hafenanlagen auf Texel, wo es sich lohnen könnte? 
Ich weiss halt noch nicht wie und wann, ist bis jetzt noch in Planung, war bis jetzt noch nie auf Texel.

Olli


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*



			
				ollifischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du immer nur vom Strand geangelt oder gibts auch lohnenswerte Buhnen oder Hafenanlagen auf Texel, wo es sich lohnen könnte?
> Ich weiss halt noch nicht wie und wann, ist bis jetzt noch in Planung, war bis jetzt noch nie auf Texel.
> 
> Olli



War bisher im Sommer nur am Strand angeln.
Da waren aber auch Fänge dabei die bis 10 pfund gehen und drüber wenn du Glück hast.
Du mußt nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.

Wenn du einen reinen Angelurlaub willst fährst du besser im Frühjahr an das wattenmeer dort sollen die Fänge bei auflandigem Wind auch sehr gut sein (Köder allerdings Seeringelwürmer), oder im Herbst.
Ansonsten fahre ich immer 1 x mit dem Kutter von Oudeschild auf Plattfische raus.


----------



## Schütti (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Hallo ihr Beiden,

hier ein Tipp zum Wolfsbarsch angeln auf Texel.
Hab mal ein Bild drangehängt, welches einen Platz zeigt, den die Einheimischen beangeln :q . Man beachte die Tiefe |uhoh: .

Anhang anzeigen 46702


Allerdings muss man ein bisschen suchen.
Am besten man fährt auf den Fährhafen zu und kurz bevor man auf die Fähre fährt muss man links abbiegen. Dann immer geradeaus direkt links am Hafen entlang und immer weiter bis es nicht mehr geht. 

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ist dort dann eine Schranke. Ist allerdings schon zwei Jahre her, also keine Gewähr für die Beschreibung aber mit ein bisschen suchen und der Karte in der Hand sollte es hinhauen  #6 .

Dort wird ausschliesslich mit Gufi´s oder Jig´s mit ca. 20-30 g Bleiköpfen und leichter Spinnausrüstung gefischt. 

Eigentlich erkennt man den Platz an den Anglern und an der kleinen Bucht in der geangelt wird.

Bin übrigens selbst die erste Septemberwoche auf Texel.

Butt gibt´s fast ausschliesslich am Ijzeren Kap an der Ostküste, zu erkennen an dem Turm aus viel Metall. Die beste Zeit ist allerdings April und Oktober. Ansonsten läuft da gar nichts.
Und man sollte Seeringler als Köder benutzten die in Holland "Zargers" heissen. Auch der Wind sollte möglichst von Nord-Ost in Stärken 2-3 bft kommen.

So, wenn einer von euch zur selben Zeit dort ist können wir uns gerne mal zum plaudern treffen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Warum hat das denn mit dem Bild nicht hingehauen |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ich probiers noch mal und wenn´s dann nicht geht schicke ich euch den Seekartenausschnitt bei Interesse per e-mail.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

So es geht doch :g :m .

Wir hören uns.

Schütti


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> So es geht doch :g :m .
> 
> Wir hören uns.
> 
> Schütti



Ja Danke,
aber sehe leider nicht.
Ich habe leider nur 3 Wochen Urlaub :c


----------



## ollifischer (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Seh ich das als Salzwasseramateur richtig? 39 Meter tief direkt unter Land?
Ist das Hafen oder Strand??

Olli


----------



## Schütti (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*



			
				ollifischer schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich das als Salzwasseramateur richtig? 39 Meter tief direkt unter Land?
> Ist das Hafen oder Strand??
> 
> Olli


 
Hi Olli,

weder noch. In dem Bereich befindet sich ein mit Steinen befestigter Hang der aber nicht höher ist als max. 3 m, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Mit einer guten Brandungsrute und einem Wurf um die 100 m kommst du auf die Tiefe, dass ist richtig.

Allerdings ging´s ja hier um Spinnfischen mit Jiggs auf Wolfsbarsch und mit einer Spinnrute kommst du vielleicht gerade mal auf die 10 m Marke.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## ollifischer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Es ging nicht nur ums Spinnfischen, die brandungsrute kommt auch mit 
aslo ein topstelle oder? Raus mit jedem Tipp bitte ;-)

olli


----------



## Tempelhocker (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Hat schon mal jemand nachts am Strand geblinkert? Hab mich mal erkundigt und in Oudeschild bei einem Laden der Voordeelland heisst kosten 100g Seeringelwürmer 5€ was ich so ziemlich den Knaller finde.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung im nachts Blinkern?


----------



## Ballerzocker (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch auf Texel-Wann?*

Sooo ich fahre vom 25.07 bis 08.08 nach Texel und konnte in den vergangenen Jahren schon einige Erfolge in der Brandung verzeichnen. Sollte einer von euch zeitgleich da sein könnte man sich zusammentun!


----------

